# SNORKEL Cap?



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive read on here some where that some of you guys plug your snorkels when transporting. Why is that just wondering because i have them and never did that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, the 750brutes carbs will flood if you dont. So you either have an EFI, a 650 SRA w/ a fuel shut off, or something other than a brute.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 06 650i so thats why its hard to start when unloading what do you think i should use 3" center and 2"belt?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

2'' will be sufficent for all, but 3'' air intake will work fine too prob have to jet with 3''


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep... Thats why it's hard to start. Have you not snorkeled it yet? You said "I have them" but then you ask what size to use? Are you asking what size cap to use? Use the same size cap that you used pipe for the snorkel. I just used a 2" PVC cap and a short peice of pvc, to make a plug.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes caps that is what you rec. starts fine when not transported


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i put a 2 inch 90 with a threaded side with screw plugs.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

sounds good thanx guys time to get ready for work afternoon shift


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

For 2" I use tennis balls, a can of 3 for like 2 bucks.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

For some reason capping the snorkels didnt work for me, I capped the snorkel and plugged the exhaust with no luck. So i had to install a inline fuel shut off on mine!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

plugged the exhaust???????


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I just use the slide on orange caps on mine in the plumbing section from lowes or home depot.. I have traveled on a LONG trip before and when I got there it wouldn't crank, opened up the air box and it was HALF full of fuel !! It WILL syphon the fuel through the lines and carbs from the wind..No fuel shut off on my bike..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So thats what it is then im putting in a fuel shut off. thanx i dont need that to happen


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brutemike said:


> So thats what it is then im putting in a fuel shut off. thanx i dont need that to happen


there is no real need for a shut-off if you just cap it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

just made a insert for the 3" . Used a lemonade cup from the local fair with tape around it and cut in half works great. Put it in and tried to start it then stoped waited a min. then pulled the insert out and heard the air sucking in.:haha:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> plugged the exhaust???????


Yeah, why the question

Some said that it would pull a vacuum through the exhaust, if shut off with valves open. Sounded reasonable so tried it but didnt work.

Some also said the tank will pressure up with the gas sloshing around, dont know! 

I was using a PVC cap on tight and a PVC rubber plug in the exhaust like this







, fit good, but was still hard to start if i went a long distance, say like a 2+ hour drive. Strange but just didnt work for me. The shut off solved my problems!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just never heard of anyone plugging the exhaust before. Struck me as strange lol. Glad the added shut off works though.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol..It was strange to me also when I first heard it, but had to try it anyways. You know how it goes sometimes you just gotta try it!!


----------

